# Fernbedienung für Frauen!



## tammy (22 Jan. 2012)

Kennt ihr schon die Fernbedienung für die Frau??

wenn die mal nicht ein Mann erfunden hat^^



 


mfg


----------



## Storm_Animal (22 Jan. 2012)

Johh kannte Ich schon aber immer wieder gut....


----------



## congo64 (22 Jan. 2012)

wo kann man die bestellen....................................


----------



## MetalFan (22 Jan. 2012)

Wenn es doch nur so einfach wäre!


----------



## Max100 (23 Jan. 2012)

Lasst die nur nicht von der Alice Schwarzer sehen


----------



## tommie3 (23 Jan. 2012)

It`s not a Trick it`s a Sony! Die Werbung hat recht


----------



## hirnknall (13 Feb. 2012)




----------



## neman64 (14 Feb. 2012)

Da müssten die Frauen mit der Ferbedeinung verbunden sein daß es Funktioniert. Finde ich aber sehr toll. :thx:


----------



## mofaracer09 (14 Feb. 2012)

Das mit den Brüsten ist das beste. xD :thumbup:


----------

